

Use Bee Colony Algorithms to Solve Impossible Problems - networkjester
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/gg983491.aspx

======
sblom
That's really awesome. Who would've guessed MSDN magazine printed articles
that out there? Might have to give it a try.

